# Targa's or SPI's



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

get the targas they can do anything you want and have the most customability (is this a word?) of any binding on the market can stiff for all riding and become as loose and flexy for throwing down those jibs in the terrain park.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Rome > Ride bindings


----------

